# Aussie Stock Forums Groups



## Joe Blow (24 March 2011)

I originally posted this in the thread about the new design/forum software upgrade but it got buried fairly quickly by newer posts, so I have decided to repost it in a new thread dedicated to the "Groups" feature.



> To those who may not be aware, due to the recent software upgrade ASF now has quite a sophisticated Groups area. If you are someone who has wanted to create a trader's group in your local area, a group based around a particular form of analysis (e.g. TA, FA, EW etc.) or a group based around a popular product (e.g. Metastock) you are now invited to do so. Please note that the usual forum rules apply in this area.
> 
> The usual link to the Groups area can be found in the "Community" dropdown menu in the navigation bar below the tabs.
> 
> For those interested, the Groups FAQ can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/faq.php?faq=vb3_user_profile#faq_vb3_social_groups




If you have any questions about the "Groups" feature that aren't answered by the Groups FAQ, please feel free to ask them in this thread!


----------

